

Show HN: Tinman – the shiniest blog engine in Oz - prezjordan
http://jdan.github.io/tinman/the-shiniest-blog-engine-in-oz/

======
qmaxquique
For anyone who wants to try/use it, I created a terminal.com snapshot at
[https://terminal.com/tiny/dPQPwKVMho](https://terminal.com/tiny/dPQPwKVMho)

------
dmux
I got excited from the title thinking it was written in the Oz language.

------
humpt
lol, again?

~~~
prezjordan
Hm? This is the first time I've posted it here.

~~~
humpt
lol, no I meant another static site generator? isn't there enough of them? I
read a little through the README.md I don't see much that hexo.io or
wintersmith.io can't do.

Can you state what you meant to change in regard of the existing generators?

~~~
prezjordan
It's most certainly a subset of other static site generators, but it's also
not a static site generator. It's a blog generator that just happens to
support exporting the blog to static HTML/CSS.

